# New raw feeding website



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Natalie and I have talked about it and I've been wanting to set up a new raw feeding website to help further our prey model feeding cause. Since I do Internet Marketing for a living I think I can bring some added interest to what we're doing here

It's not ready to roll yet but what I'm wondering is this....

Would any of you be interested in being contributors to the site? It'll be set up in blog format so I would be able to make you a publisher. I'm just looking for some help posting up articles and things to make the site as active as it can be.

Could be something as easy as a quick feeding story you want to share or an article you found somewhere and your thoughts about it.

DFC is a GREAT resource and I think we can take things to a new level with something interactive like a GOOD blog.

Thoughts??


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Anything to help the cause I think is wonderful so I think its a great idea :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I think it's a great idea, I'd love to contribute in any way I can... especially by sharing Grissom's story. (I'm not obsessed with my corgi, I'm not, I'm not I'm not!!)


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> Anything to help the cause I think is wonderful so I think its a great idea


Thanks babe :biggrin: Now that I've found my motivation again I want to get going on it



CorgiPaws said:


> I think it's a great idea, I'd love to contribute in any way I can... especially by sharing Grissom's story. (I'm not obsessed with my corgi, I'm not, I'm not I'm not!!)


I think each contributor should have their own page telling their story about raw. Would give the site more credibility and each differing story has a chance of connecting with the person reading it

The URL is going to be http://preymodelraw.com I'm going to get a new header designed because I can't find any good pet themes to use out of the box

What I'll do is directly link back here for the "forum" on the site so we don't have to maintain more than one


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> The URL is going to be Prey Model Raw Feeding I'm going to get a new header designed because I can't find any good pet themes to use out of the box


What about making a banner that's some kind of collage of.. well... dogs eating pmr?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> What about making a banner that's some kind of collage of.. well... dogs eating pmr?


Thought about that...

So, anyone that wants to submit some PMR photos for inclusion in the header :wink:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> Thought about that...
> 
> So, anyone that wants to submit some PMR photos for inclusion in the header :wink:


me.. miss a chance to show off the ogs... never:wink:

Where do we send em? I'll get the camera out at meal time tonight.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

I supposed you could email them to me :wink:

jdatwood AT gmail


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

Although I'm fairly new to raw feeding, I'd love to help. I currently write for a few sporting blogs. Again. I'd love to do anything I can to help:smile:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks Todd! Once I get it set up, any help is welcomed!


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

I think it sounds like a great idea, nice easy to remember url too.
I sent you a few pictures, feel free to use them on the site in any way.


----------



## lovinmylabs (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi Jon....I would love to help you out if I can. I'm only a week into this whole raw feeding "thing" so I'm still asking loads of questions but, without your help and advice I would have given up! So that being said if I can help you let me know!!:smile:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I think it's an amazing idea! I was just thinking today "Gee I wish there was more I could do to get the word out about the evils of kibble and joys of raw feeding." I'm not even being sarcastic, I really did think that! Anyway I would love to help out in any way I can/you will let me! 

It's a good idea to use pics of dogs eating PMR and/or just our super sexy raw-fed dogs lookin' sexy :biggrin:


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

Great idea dude! That's awesome, I'll spread the word out anywhere I can, I'm down to help out in any way as well, stories, pics, whatever, Props to you and Natalie :biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

well I'm registered to your website now and I even voted on your poll!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> well I'm registered to your website now and I even voted on your poll!


Hopefully I'll get some stuff posted up today. Drove myself crazy for 4 hours last night trying to find a Wordpress theme I liked  Still looking...


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Ok, I was able to start adding pages in today. Please offer up any suggestions for pages on the site. I want this to be OUR baby... not just mine :wink:


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

Is there any specific article you'd like me to write tonight? Also, I'll try to email you some pictures of Lucky eating her Chicken quarter tonight:smile:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

No rush on articles but feel free to give a shot at whatever you'd like.

I want to get some more content on the site before I start publishing anything


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> No rush on articles but feel free to give a shot at whatever you'd like.
> 
> I want to get some more content on the site before I start publishing anything


Ok sounds good. Thanks. Also, did you check out my thread on the prey for pets website? If not, check it out and let me know there what you think. :smile:


----------



## lovinmylabs (Jan 5, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> well I'm registered to your website now and I even voted on your poll!


Ok call me slow but where did you register for Jons new site?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Prey Model Raw Registration Form


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I registered, but I didn't get a password...?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> I registered, but I didn't get a password...?


Usually you specify a password when registering...?


----------



## lovinmylabs (Jan 5, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> Usually you specify a password when registering...?


They sent me a password to my email but it wont work


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

If you're copying & pasting the password, make sure you don't copy ANY spaces before or after it.


I've made all of you "contributors" so you can feel free to write up any articles you'd like to submit for inclusion on the site.

These can range from raw feeding stories of your own or opinion pieces based on research you've done.


I'll want to put together a FAQ for people to reference and also a page dispelling Myths about Raw feeding (I think this would be RFD's page :biggrin


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

It said when I finished registering that the password will be e-mailed to me...I haven't received it.


----------



## lovinmylabs (Jan 5, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> If you're copying & pasting the password, make sure you don't copy ANY spaces before or after it.
> 
> 
> I've made all of you "contributors" so you can feel free to write up any articles you'd like to submit for inclusion on the site.
> ...


I tried typing it in....I'll keep trying ....It worked!!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> It said when I finished registering that the password will be e-mailed to me...I haven't received it.


What email provider?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Hehe, I had NO problems whatsoever :biggrin:


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

No problems here as well


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Well, wouldn't you know I would have problems. I received no email with a password or anything. Hours later I figured I would try again. Now it won't let me register cause it says I am already a member but I still have no password. HELP!!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> Well, wouldn't you know I would have problems. I received no email with a password or anything. Hours later I figured I would try again. Now it won't let me register cause it says I am already a member but I still have no password. HELP!!


PM me what password you'd like and I'll just change it. Most likely your ISP bounced/blocked the email. SBCGlobal is notorious for that...


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> What email provider?


sbcglobal.net


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Just let me know in PM what you'd want it to be. Like I said to RFD, sbc and bellsouth are both notorious for blocking legit emails.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Ok, got a theme that I like and it has a nice header I can modify and throw some of our pics on.

Will slowly start adding content over the next week.

If you have suggestions for pages that belong please let me know.

Feel free to login and submit some posts for inclusion on the blog.

Thanks for all of your support! I wasn't sure if I could do this alone but with all of you along for the ride I think it'll be fun :biggrin:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm going to be setting up a Success Stories page. 

If you've switched to raw and want to share your story, please PM it to me and I'll include it on the site! :biggrin:

ETA: Post up in the new "Success Stories" thread under this forum! Thanks!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks to the love of my life we have a great "Getting Started" page now
How to get started | Prey Model Raw

Please let us know your thoughts


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

^^^ Let me know what you guys think. Its definitely a work in progress and since this is a community website I would greatly appreciate your input!!! Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I think it's excellent!! It really takes you step by step on how to make the switch... :smile:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

that is nice but it would also be great if you could just get it in like a 1, 2, 3 step format for the lazy people who will take one look at that and go "man, that's a lot of reading, it must be super complex and I'm lazy! way more work than kibble!" and walk away. so if you could have the in-depth one and then simplified one, i think that would be nice :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I think we were going to do that a bit further down the road.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Yep, that's in the plans...


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> that is nice but it would also be great if you could just get it in like a 1, 2, 3 step format for the lazy people who will take one look at that and go "man, that's a lot of reading, it must be super complex and I'm lazy! way more work than kibble!" and walk away. so if you could have the in-depth one and then simplified one, i think that would be nice :smile:


I thought the same thing. VERY good info, and everyone SHOULD read it, but might not be willing to. A simplified version would be great, and it could be on the same page, eve, just put at the top, and kind of a "read more below" and then the long one. 


Looks like it's coming along great though. :biggrin:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> I thought the same thing. VERY good info, and everyone SHOULD read it, but might not be willing to. A simplified version would be great, and it could be on the same page, eve, just put at the top, and kind of a "read more below" and then the long one.
> 
> 
> Looks like it's coming along great though. :biggrin:


Of course, anyone that would be willing to compile a quickstart guide certainly wouldn't be turned down if they decided to help out :wink::biggrin:


----------



## lovinmylabs (Jan 5, 2010)

Can you post Rawfeddogs guide? To be honest that is what I used and am still using as Im on my 4th week. 
His guide was easy to read and told me exactly what to feed on what weeks....just a thought, it helped me
Looks great...what an awesome idea...good job!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

lovinmylabs said:


> Can you post Rawfeddogs guide? To be honest that is what I used and am still using as Im on my 4th week.
> His guide was easy to read and told me exactly what to feed on what weeks....just a thought, it helped me
> Looks great...what an awesome idea...good job!


He wont let us use it for the site, so I wrote that instead. I do go into what to feed each week on there.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

How's this for a "quick start" guide?
Getting Started (quick start) | Prey Model Raw


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> How's this for a "quick start" guide?
> Getting Started (quick start) | Prey Model Raw


Better, but maybe even more condensed. Like in the short version do simply instructions, and leave all the extras like what to expect and what to see out, since all that is in the extended version?

I would come up with something this weekend if you want.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> Better, but maybe even more condensed. Like in the short version do simply instructions, and leave all the extras like what to expect and what to see out, since all that is in the extended version?


How about now?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

1. Feed only chicken leg quarters, chicken backs, or drumsticks for the first two weeks depending on the size of your dog and how much food they require. 
2. Adjust the amount accordingly based on their body condition (whether they lose, gain, or maintain weight in a healthy way). 
3. Week three: add one meal per week that isn't chicken, preferably turkey. 
4. Once the stools are firm and you have determined your dog can handle it, do two meals per week that are turkey (or at least not chicken). 
5. After that, add a different protein source as one meal per week (pork is an excellent choice). 
6. Continue adding protein sources and varying them throughout the week including fish and eggs. 
7. After about 2 months on raw, if your dog is handling it well, add in a small amount of organ meat with a regular meal once a week. 

Congratulations, your dog is now on a raw diet! 

Feel free to use that and change it as you see fit!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> How about now?


much easier read!

I would throw in somewhere for people NOT to get too ahead of themselves, and take it slow. I think that's where most people give their dogs diarrhea, and then freak out and quit.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> much easier read!
> 
> I would throw in somewhere for people NOT to get too ahead of themselves, and take it slow. I think that's where most people give their dogs diarrhea, and then freak out and quit.


Good call. Added it in at the top. Will try to trim it up a bit more so it's cut and dry


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow...my version sucked and now no one will read it :frown:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> Wow...my version sucked and now no one will read it :frown:


Your version is awesome babe :biggrin: It's the most in depth starting guide I've seen


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> Wow...my version sucked and now no one will read it :frown:


Wrong! Yours was great, I read the whole thing Very informative. 
I just think a shorter version will get new people reading, and once they're interested, they'll want to read a longer explination and turn to yours, and that's when they'll learn the ins an outs and whys.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for all of the help on this! We're already listed @ #2 in Google for Prey Model Raw :biggrin:

prey model raw - Google Search


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I added a new page "Why PMR" is up for peer review...I consider it a constant work in progress so let me know what ya'll think! Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow! You two have done a great job!! It answers all possible questions, and is put together very nicely.

The only suggestion I have is putting a dash between the two "O's" or capitalizing the 2nd "O" on the "Raw Coop" tab. I found myself wondering what the heck a raw coop was, and why I didn't have one yet until I clicked on it and figured it out! LOL! 

You guys have a lot to be proud of. Great work!

Richelle


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> I added a new page "Why PMR" is up for peer review...I consider it a constant work in progress so let me know what ya'll think! Thanks :biggrin:


did u guys have a chance to look at the article i sent to you for your site?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Todd said:


> did u guys have a chance to look at the article i sent to you for your site?


Patience dude... give us time :wink:


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> Patience dude... give us time :wink:


sorry. Danemama emailed me back last night. she read it and gave me some suggestions. I'm going to revise it and send it to you guys again tonight.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

The site looks great so far, I am going to submit stories when applicable.


----------

